# Premium wood pellets Made in Maine MWP Review



## KevinTrilloII (Sep 29, 2012)

so i bought me a bag of these premium wood pellets last night at tractor supply , i figured i would check them out considering they are $197 for a ton .  the lady told me they were a 65/25 blended pellet so i said hey what the heck lets give em a shot.  i burned these for 5 hours i could notice a difference between these and the green team pellets  these have more ash content and do not burn as hot and has more fly ash but not that bad.  my wife likes thsese because they dontburn super hot, but she is about 7 months pregnant so she is running a little hot nowa days anyway! anyway i would recommend these pellets in the warmer months of the season and you cant go wrong with the price either.  not sure what the burn time is on a 40lbs bag but i would have to say 22-24 hours  on the lowest setting for my englander stove pics below


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Sep 29, 2012)

For that price you cannot go wrong......congrats on baby


----------



## subsailor (Sep 29, 2012)

They're not as hot as the Greene Teams, but I'm not sure about more ash. The MWP ash is lighter than the GT ash, thus more fly ash. Ash is measured by weight, so while it may appear the MWP has more ash, I think you'll find the numbers are comparable.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 29, 2012)

Now I've heard everything a 65/25 blend huh?  I hope ScotL is reading the mail here.

They are a blend and if those green teams you were burning were 100 % hardwood you need to either increase your combustion air or decrease the fuel reaching the burn pot to do a comparison between them.


----------



## roadking88 (Sep 29, 2012)

65/35 is what they are.... they are a hell of alot cheaper than gt also...to me in my harman they burn great ...


----------



## subsailor (Sep 29, 2012)

roadking88 said:


> they are a hell of alot cheaper than gt also...to me in my harman they burn great ...


 

$197 vs $274. A no brainer for me.


----------



## KevinTrilloII (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah they really aren't to bad at all and like u guys said for the price u can't go wrong


----------



## Bigjim13 (Sep 30, 2012)

I burned a ton of these last year in my Harman.  Medium ash, decent heat and great price.  I would buy again, my Harman pretty much handles anything though!


----------



## lessoil (Sep 30, 2012)

Yup MWP for me!
Softwood/Hardwood/Blend it is all good!
Great prices and very good heat!

Have to empty ash pan about every 5 weeks while burning 24/7


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 30, 2012)

i use those too. got two ton of the mwp softies this year as well. but that was @$235 delivered. i think they are up to $259 for the softies now from sib. (who delivers all the way up here too.)
if they stay that high, it will be back to all blend for me once again.
even if the softies come back down, the bulk of my order will still be the blend.


----------



## silverfox103 (Sep 30, 2012)

I burned those last year, 6 tons.  I cannot say enough good about them.  I wish my HD had them this year.

Tom C.


----------



## KevinTrilloII (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah i think i might go for with a few tons of them this year  but not sure yet still testing some others around the same price range to see if they are better  will let you guys know and post some pics up for ya


----------



## KevinTrilloII (Oct 1, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Now I've heard everything a 65/25 blend huh? I hope ScotL is reading the mail here.
> 
> They are a blend and if those green teams you were burning were 100 % hardwood you need to either increase your combustion air or decrease the fuel reaching the burn pot to do a comparison between them.


yeah i meant 35 my math was off that day really bad


----------



## The Maniac (Oct 1, 2012)

ok i have a ?? might be dumb .. What is the difference between these pellets which i can get at wal mart and the ones with the log cabin on them ? Are they the same pellet by Athens in a different bag ? thank u


----------



## St_Earl (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah. mwp has a few bag designs. two i think for the blend and then one for the softies.
looks like they are out of athens as well.
http://www.mainewoodspelletco.com/


----------



## The Maniac (Oct 1, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> yeah. mwp has a few bag designs. two i think for the blend and then one for the softies.
> looks like they are out of athens as well.
> http://www.mainewoodspelletco.com/


            Thank you sir I have been wondering about that


----------



## subsailor (Oct 1, 2012)

The Premium Wood Pellets bag has the MWP logo on it as well. If it doesn't, it's somebody elses pellet.


----------



## aviator79 (Mar 26, 2013)

This looks to be all that is left in the area at an OK price ($4.69/bag). Next door they are selling Hamer's Hot ones for $7.99 a bag.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm into my second straight ton of these.
Not great but not bad either.

Got my last ton at TS in Wareham, Ma for $188.00
Ton before that was $209.00

Have a bit higher ash and less heat than a good softwood, and can be dusty with fines but not horrible either.
Just ensure you get a dry ton, TS stores them outside and some tend to get wet.
I had to swap out 5 bags from last ton.  Store had no issues swapping them for good bags.
No problem, just a PITA to find them when unloading.

The M-55 likes 'em just fine for this time of year, spring /fall.

---Nailer---


----------



## Brokenwing (Mar 26, 2013)

For that price you can not go wrong.  Also congrats on the little one on the way!


----------



## Danny9909 (Dec 15, 2013)

KevinTrilloII said:


> so i bought me a bag of these premium wood pellets last night at tractor supply , i figured i would check them out considering they are $197 for a ton .  the lady told me they were a 65/25 blended pellet so i said hey what the heck lets give em a shot.  i burned these for 5 hours i could notice a difference between these and the green team pellets  these have more ash content and do not burn as hot and has more fly ash but not that bad.  my wife likes thsese because they dontburn super hot, but she is about 7 months pregnant so she is running a little hot nowa days anyway! anyway i would recommend these pellets in the warmer months of the season and you cant go wrong with the price either.  not sure what the burn time is on a 40lbs bag but i would have to say 22-24 hours  on the lowest setting for my englander stove pics below
> 
> View attachment 75350
> View attachment 75351
> ...


 
Just bought 10 bags to try out. Just doesn't put out enough heat.


----------



## Caribfan (Dec 15, 2013)

I think they are a good value for for the price.  I have burned nearly a ton this year and still have a ton left.  I have moved on to a hotter pellet for now ,until the temp rises a bit.  I burned alot of MWP last year and liked that vintage better - they seem to be ashier this year - but like it was mentioned before, its tough to beat the price


----------

